# High quality Zidane headbutt video (MP4, 176x144)



## aryayush (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello!
I found this video of Zinedine Zidane's headbutt to Materazzi in the final of FIFA World Cup 2006 on Esato.com and thought I should share it here.
I downloaded it from the YouSendIt link there and reuploaded it to MegaShare.com. The clip lasts more than three minutes and covers the whole incident and the commentary thereafter. It is of very high quality in the MP4 format and the resolution is 176x144. The size is 5.88 MB (6,025 KB).
Click here to download it!
Hope you guys find it useful! 

PostScript: The password is the first ten letters of 'zinedinezidane'. 

*Edit:* To play a really funny game about Zidane's superb headbutt, visit this page. It is very funny. You will laugh yourself silly when you finish the game. I am willing to bet that the guy who made the game is a fan of Zidane. LOL!
Hint: Note what the refree is saying when the game ends!


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome game..... Really funny....


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2006)

hi dude can u upload the clip somewhere else than megashare/rapidshare
thx


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2006)

*Zidane-Materazzi Video*

Zidane-Materazzi Video.
This is a never before heard video. The conversation held between zidane and materazzi was picked up by the onfield microphone. 

here is the rapidshare link(1.7 MB) . You have to listen closely to the conversation.

And also do post your feedback.

PS:I havent see the above video yet so cant tell if both are same .


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 14, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> *Edit:* To play a really funny game about Zidane's superb headbutt, visit this page. It is very funny. You will laugh yourself silly when you finish the game. I am willing to bet that the guy who made the game is a fan of Zidane. LOL!
> Hint: Note what the refree is saying when the game ends!



 cool man


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> hi dude can u upload the clip somewhere else than megashare/rapidshare
> thx


I think you are confusing MegaShare for MegaShares. MegaShare is a new site and they are offering permanent premium membership for free at present. Just try downloading this file. It is not like RapidShare. 




			
				charangk said:
			
		

> Zidane-Materazzi Video.
> This is a never before heard video. The conversation held between zidane and materazzi was picked up by the onfield microphone.
> 
> here is the rapidshare link(1.7 MB) . You have to listen closely to the conversation.
> ...


*Guys, download and see this video. At first, I thought that it would be a fake or edited or something because I thought that it just wasn't possible that a mic could have caught what Materazzi said. But listen carefully to this video. The person who prepared it has drowned the background noise as best he can but still the words are very faint. I hardly caught a few words. It's brilliant!!! FIFA can use this against Materazzi. It would be awesome if some FIFA official got hold of this video.
And THANKS a lot to charangk!! *


----------



## RCuber (Jul 19, 2006)

^^^ thanks for adding some fuel to my reply. I hope others will also download it and see that video .


----------



## sting (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanx man , quality is damn good


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Jul 19, 2006)

cool game. really funny...the video quality is excellent.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^^ thanks for adding some fuel to my reply. I hope others will also download it and see that video .


It's a noble cause, charangk! 

Thanks, sting and saurabh.sauron!


----------

